# EMUI 8.1 Knuckle Gestures



## Digit-Brand (Jul 18, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/1WH9Bsq6q69Me0h6KXGBdZ3mziNwd8ttBYMjxz6bfC_jQBjl1qYGdDhOPgiGwSW7yyAnmmsJxH-4yn38qMwcuNLd-T6TDTHwVBXF5kFKwBrZ3FWuuBIurGHLRSXo_ft_d6L0L8bU​

The Honor 10 comes with the latest flavour of Google’s mobile OS, Android Oreo. However, with EMUI 8.1, the company has added its own little features. One of which is knuckle gestures.

With Knuckle Gestures, Honor aims to offers users a faster way to perform certain actions. For example, knocking on the screen twice lets you take a screenshot, whereas normally, you would have to press the volume down and power button together.

Further, if you want to take a screenshot of a particular section of the screen, you can use your knuckle to circle that area on the screen.

EMUI 8.1 also lets you open certain apps by drawing specific letters on the screen. For example, drawing a ‘C’ will open the camera. Of course, you also have the option of changing these shortcuts whenever you want,

Using split-screen mode is also pretty straightforward. All you have to do is draw a line with your knuckle. You can then you two apps simultaneously.  

So, what do you think about Knuckle Gestures? Would you like to see more gestures added in the future? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Doubletap the screen for screenshot sounds good,but while some actions like playing games could trigger the gesture when there is no need,but iam not so sure.


Digit-Brand said:


> Would you like to see more gestures added in the future? Let your thoughts be known below.


I would like to create a custom gesture for screenlock


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2018)

Why knuckles were chosen for gestures instead of fingers which every other OEM chooses?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 18, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you think about Knuckle Gestures? Would you like to see more gestures added in the future? Let your thoughts be known below.


This feature was first introduced in P9, its ok but here is where it gets inconsistent and feels really gimmicky. In order to get the best results, you have to use the very back of your knuckle, which just doesn’t feel very intuitive. And even then, it still has a hard time detecting the use of a knuckle. Some of the gestures, like the double tap to take a screenshot, work really well, but the other more complex gestures really show that Knuckle Sense needs some work before it can become a truly reliable feature.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 19, 2018)

Integrating AI with gestures should be cool.
Taking screenshot of a particular section on a screen sounds a good feature. Will it come to the P20 pro in the next update? Missing in my friends phone as of now.


----------



## Rahul Trehan (Jul 19, 2018)

Honor 10 EMUI 8.1 Knuckle gesture has some special features.
Double tap for screenshots (Using one Knuckle)
Draw where knuckle-drawn letters activate apps (C for camera, M for music etc)
Split- Screen gesture where a  knuckle-drawn line across the screen when in an app screen will open the recent apps to the lower portion.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why knuckles were chosen for gestures instead of fingers which every other OEM chooses?


Even LG had it a few years ago, don't know if they still have it. But finger gestures are better. Maybe they just wanted to stand out a bit.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Whats so special with knuckle instead of finger gesture? Whats the main purpose of it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> Whats so special with knuckle instead of finger gesture? Whats the main purpose of it?


If they don't work, I guess you can punch your phone with your knuckles?


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If they don't work, I guess you can punch your phone with your knuckles?


Agree


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

Can we play fighting games using these knukcle gestures?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Can we play fighting games using these knukcle gestures?


Why not?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why knuckles were chosen for gestures instead of fingers which every other OEM chooses?


You never know!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Can we play fighting games using these knukcle gestures?


Yes! knuckle punch!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> You never know!


I think they want to drive customers away.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I think they want to drive customers away.


Hmm, lets see from 9N!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Hmm, lets see from 9N!


Phone would be the same as 7x or 9 lite. They are not going to learn from past errors.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Phone would be the same as 7x or 9 lite. They are not going to learn from past errors.


Maybe our efforts gonna help in some area!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Maybe our efforts gonna help in some area!


9i in China would be launched as 9N in India.

Compare Huawei Honor 9 Lite vs. Huawei Honor 9i - GSMArena.com

So, 9N is basically a 9 Lite with ugly notch.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 9i in China would be launched as 9N in India.
> 
> Compare Huawei Honor 9 Lite vs. Huawei Honor 9i - GSMArena.com
> 
> So, 9N is basically a 9 Lite with ugly notch.


Haha! you'll never gonna like notch!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Haha! you'll never gonna like notch!


Only people who have bad taste in design would like them.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Only people who have bad taste in design would like them.


Apple are leaders in design segment, why do you think they started the "notch" trend, why Google rolled out "notch" segment UI in their android P updates because to get the fully bezel-less smartphone!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Apple are leaders in design segment, why do you think they started the "notch" trend, why Google rolled out "notch" segment UI in their android P updates because to get the fully bezel-less smartphone!


Apple lost its crown for best design after iPhone 6 for me. Even iPhone 8 uses the same design with a glass back in it. 

Apple badly needed a new design & they just started the notch trend with X, because they know how strong their reputation is & people would crave for it even if it is not the best idea. 

Google had to implement support for notch because other companies started implementing it. I would say that only Essential Phone has a decent notch, all others are too big unnecessarily. In a way notch is the stepping stone to a truly bezel-less phone, but most companies have a big chin in spite of having a notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Apple are leaders in design segment, why do you think they started the "notch" trend


Their designs are crap. Look at i9 models of newer macbooks which have massive thermal throttling issues.

They wanted to one-up samsung in screen to body ratio and went 1000% retard with the notch. Same with removing 3.5 mm jack and making wafer thin phones which need to be charged 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Their designs are crap. Look at i9 models of newer macbooks which have massive thermal throttling issues.
> 
> They wanted to one-up samsung in screen to body ratio and went 1000% retard with the notch. Same with removing 3.5 mm jack and making wafer thin phones which need to be charged 2-3 times a day.


Yes! I agree with the throttling issues, its bad! but it can never be helped because of the compact design factor, look at the razor laptop it suffers the same due to the compact design.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Apple lost its crown for best design after iPhone 6 for me. Even iPhone 8 uses the same design with a glass back in it.
> 
> Apple badly needed a new design & they just started the notch trend with X, because they know how strong their reputation is & people would crave for it even if it is not the best idea.
> 
> Google had to implement support for notch because other companies started implementing it. I would say that only Essential Phone has a decent notch, all others are too big unnecessarily. In a way notch is the stepping stone to a truly bezel-less phone, but most companies have a big chin in spite of having a notch.


See, to get true bezel less smartphone they need to test something, they don't own the screen department Samsung owns, that's why they are happily implementing perfect screen design.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> *Apple are leaders in design segment*,
> * why do you think they started the "notch" trend*, *
> why Google rolled out "notch" segment UI in their android P updates because to get the fully bezel-less smartphone*!


Bold line 1- LOL
Next- Ever heard of Essential phone?
Next- Fully bezel less with a notch ha ha


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes! I agree with the throttling issues, its bad! but it can never be helped because of the compact design factor, look at the razer laptop it suffers the same due to the compact design.


Razer never said they have "best design in all of the universe". Also, their laptops have a powerful GPU as well, not some low end 560x.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> See, to get true bezel less smartphone they need to test something


Apple needs to pull out their heads out of their behind first.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Apple needs to pull out their heads out of their behind first.


लोल


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Bold line 1- LOL


If you know what is the meaning of design is, if you know what design is all about, you will know one day. Everyone copies apple because of design, they are not able to copy the hardware, they are not able to match the optimization of the hardware and software.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Next- Ever heard of Essential phone?


Yes! have you ever heard that Essential failed to enter the market successfully while reducing the price every quarter.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Next- Fully bezel less with a notch ha ha


To get fully-bezel-less in the future. If you understand the testing phase.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Apple needs to pull out their heads out of their behind first.


It's true in 2018 that they are standing because of the trust and the ecosystem they have created and they need more innovation.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> To get fully-bezel-less in the future. If you understand the testing phase.


Customers are not testers. Full bezel-less phones WILL break more than often.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes! have you ever heard that Essential failed to enter the market successfully while reducing the price every quarter.


They put all their bets on a substandard phone which has numerous bugs. They were bound to fail eventually.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> It's true in 2018 that they are standing because of the trust and the ecosystem they have created and they need more innovation.


Nope, they are standing because apart from people that actually need iOS/mac specific apps, there are million others who buy apple products for showing off.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> If you know what is the meaning of design is, if you know what design is all about, you will know one day. Everyone copies apple because of design, they are not able to copy the hardware, they are not able to match the optimization of the hardware and software.





Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes! have you ever heard that Essential failed to enter the market successfully while reducing the price every quarter.





Charchit Sharma said:


> To get fully-bezel-less in the future. If you understand the testing phase.


isheep spotted.
I rest my case. Don't have time to waste.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Customers are not testers. Full bezel-less phones WILL break more than often.


Yes! but there is no other way, there are people who like notch as well, and it break for sure.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, they are standing because apart from people that actually need iOS/mac specific apps, there are million others who buy apple products for showing off.


And those people who buy the Apple product for showing off are nothing more than idiots. And it's true there are a lot in India.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> isheep spotted.
> I rest my case. Don't have time to waste.


I guess I spotted Chinese-sheep. I never said I liked iPhone, instead, I am more into Google's stuff. I only support the design factor they produce, the ecosystem they have created.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes! I agree with the throttling issues, its bad! but it can never be helped because of the compact design factor, look at the razor laptop it suffers the same due to the compact design.


The competitors to MacBook Pro, Dell XPS 15 & new Asus UX480 have lower heating issues, with Asus one being better. Even among the compact gaming laptops, those slim one with GTX 1060 or better (unlike RX 560 which is inferior to GTX 1050), Asus Zephyrus M has the best cooling system but others are decent as well, like MSI GS65, Aero 15X & Razer Blade.

Also, people have already found the solution to improve the stability of CPU performance which improves its performance by 20% compared to the throttled one. So Apple could have easily found it & solved it during testing unless they want your laptop to create issues after 2 years due to heat so that you buy a new MacBook (*cough* iOS update slowing iPhones *cough*)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> I guess I spotted Chinese-sheep. I never said I liked iPhone, instead, I am more into Google's stuff. I only support the design factor they produce, the ecosystem they have created.


Don't get me wrong, but even I was like you adoring the Apple designs & hoping I would get an iPhone 7 with android (I like compact phones & my current phone is a bit bigger than I would want it to be, but there aren't any good options).


----------



## billubakra (Jul 23, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> I guess I spotted Chinese-sheep. I never said I liked iPhone, instead, I am more into Google's stuff. I only support the design factor they produce, the ecosystem they have created.


isheep confirmed.
Please don't tell me that you manufacture your SHITpple in USA.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 23, 2018)

billubakra said:


> isheep confirmed.
> Please don't tell me that you manufacture your SHITpple in USA.


Well, good luck for your future!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2018)

billubakra said:


> isheep confirmed.
> Please don't tell me that you manufacture your SHITpple in USA.


What is this, unnecessary hostility ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> The competitors to MacBook Pro, Dell XPS 15 & new Asus UX480 have lower heating issues, with Asus one being better. Even among the compact gaming laptops, those slim one with GTX 1060 or better (unlike RX 560 which is inferior to GTX 1050), Asus Zephyrus M has the best cooling system but others are decent as well, like MSI GS65, Aero 15X & Razer Blade.
> 
> Also, people have already found the solution to improve the stability of CPU performance which improves its performance by 20% compared to the throttled one. So Apple could have easily found it & solved it during testing unless they want your laptop to create issues after 2 years due to heat so that you buy a new MacBook (*cough* iOS update slowing iPhones *cough*)


Here's the thing, where you are wrong.
I work in a department specifically to develop Mac OS apps. I am typing this from a MacBook Pro 2017,  I own a 1.3 lakh ryzen 5 4k desktop. Safe to say, I have experienced the best of both worlds. Now, I won't give up my Ryzen Windows Build ever, for a Mac. but let me tell you, even a MacBook Air from 2011 (testing device) holds up surprisingly well today. Compare any  equivalent windows high end laptop from 2011 and say it will be the same. Its obviously not.
TDF has a bias against apple. Its simple as that. When you see mods polarise their views instead of remaining neutral, and/or not punishing blatant flaming against people who even remotely say "I like apple's design", then you know something is seriously wrong in this forum. I know they are exceedingly overpriced for what they offer. They factor in substandard hardware for the price but needless to say, their OS and ecosystem is extremely tightly bound and optimised. Windows tried closed device integration and sandboxing with UWP and failed miserably (again, I m speaking from experience, in developing UWP apps.
Apple is shit at gaming
Apple is crap at providing VFM hardware
I myself dislike the notch design.
but there are stuff Apple is definitely good at. Its insane how even a 2011  device can still hold up and work the way it does. I can't ever imagine coding on a 2011 win laptop, today. Again, another example, The touchpad on the MacBook is insanely good, its undoubtedly the best trackpad, I've ever used. But Perhaps the Microsoft surface trackpad is even better ?? IDK
So please, lets just give credit where credit's due. We're better than calling people iSheep, and rewarding said person with "likes".


----------



## billubakra (Jul 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> What is this, unnecessary hostility ?


Not at all. Cheers.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Here's the thing, where you are wrong.
> I work in a department specifically to develop Mac OS apps. I am typing this from a MacBook Pro 2017,  I own a 1.3 lakh ryzen 5 4k desktop. Safe to say, I have experienced the best of both worlds. Now, I won't give up my Ryzen Windows Build ever, for a Mac. but let me tell you, even a MacBook Air from 2011 (testing device) holds up surprisingly well today. Compare any  equivalent windows high end laptop from 2011 and say it will be the same. Its obviously not.
> TDF has a bias against apple. Its simple as that. When you see mods polarise their views instead of remaining neutral, and/or not punishing blatant flaming against people who even remotely say "I like apple's design", then you know something is seriously wrong in this forum. I know they are exceedingly overpriced for what they offer. They factor in substandard hardware for the price but needless to say, their OS and ecosystem is extremely tightly bound and optimised. Windows tried closed device integration and sandboxing with UWP and failed miserably (again, I m speaking from experience, in developing UWP apps.
> Apple is shit at gaming
> ...



Let the said person reply now. TDF is not biased, I guess members here care for vfm products. About your 2011 laptop good for usage even today, it all depends on how you are gonna use it. A member here updated his "windows" pc after 8 years I guess. Hell I updated after 10 years, in my case the main point was budget though. My friend is using his i3 laptop for simple office stuff since the past 6 or 7 years.

"Rewarding with likes" do you think me or anyone else care about likes here? Sorry buddy not everyone here is like you.

And I have nothing personal against Charchit when I called him an isheep. I am pretty sure he didn't feel offended. Atleast I don't get into quarrels with everyone  like "some people" who think that they are above everyone.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2018)

Look man, I got nothing against you, I am not saying apple doesn't deserve a lot of the hate that it gets, but people do really need to balance it out. We must understand that, and calling someone an isheep just because he likes the design (which I too dislike BTW), that didn't sit right with me.
The design notch is solutionism at it's worst. They "fixed" a problem that never existed. Personally I'ma fan how galaxy s9 handled it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Here's the thing, where you are wrong.
> I work in a department specifically to develop Mac OS apps. I am typing this from a MacBook Pro 2017,  I own a 1.3 lakh ryzen 5 4k desktop. Safe to say, I have experienced the best of both worlds. Now, I won't give up my Ryzen Windows Build ever, for a Mac. but let me tell you, even a MacBook Air from 2011 (testing device) holds up surprisingly well today. Compare any  equivalent windows high end laptop from 2011 and say it will be the same. Its obviously not.
> TDF has a bias against apple. Its simple as that. When you see mods polarise their views instead of remaining neutral, and/or not punishing blatant flaming against people who even remotely say "I like apple's design", then you know something is seriously wrong in this forum. I know they are exceedingly overpriced for what they offer. They factor in substandard hardware for the price but needless to say, their *OS and ecosystem is extremely tightly bound and optimised*. Windows tried closed device integration and sandboxing with UWP and failed miserably (again, I m speaking from experience, in developing UWP apps.
> Apple is shit at gaming
> ...


I would agree with you that MacOS is better than Windows in optimization. Win10 even now crashes at random & Microsoft need not even fix it as they know there's no competitor to Windows. Most people are comfortable in Windows OS & won't move to Linux or MacOS even if they don't game. Last time I used Ubuntu on my laptop (3 years ago), my laptop was running hotter than it would on Windows at that time. 

My previous laptop, Lenovo Y500, succumbed to thermal stress as I used it to game a lot during my college days & during summer the temp at my college would go as high as 45C. So in a way I learned that continuously running laptop at high internal temperatures is bad in long run (my Y500 was functional even after 3 years but I sold it). A friend of mine used his Y500 for ~5 years (he had some KB issues in last year but he decided not to replace the KB) & Arif is still using it I think. So someone using MacBook Pro with new i7/i9 for video editing (Final Cut Pro on Mac is great from what I heard), will face issues in long run.

I know people who have old laptops with the only problem being a broken hinge & those laptops were cheap ones, like 35k or so. They used their laptops for editing docs, making ppt & watching videos. So I would say the longevity of a laptop depends on the person using it & for what it is used for. Lower internal temperatures do help in the long run & inconsistent performance isn't something which people would prefer at such a high cost, like the MacBook. 

As I said, if people not working at Apple can fix it, I'm sure Apple could have fixed it before releasing. Then we might not be even having this conversation about thermal throttling.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 23, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Let the said person reply now. TDF is not biased, I guess members here care for vfm products. About your 2011 laptop good for usage even today, it all depends on how you are gonna use it. A member here updated his "windows" pc after 8 years I guess. Hell I updated after 10 years, in my case the main point was budget though. My friend is using his i3 laptop for simple office stuff since the past 6 or 7 years.
> 
> "Rewarding with likes" do you think me or anyone else care about likes here? Sorry buddy not everyone here is like you.
> 
> And I have nothing personal against Charchit when I called him an isheep. I am pretty sure he didn't feel offended. Atleast I don't get into quarrels with everyone  like "some people" who think that they are above everyone.





billubakra said:


> Let the said person reply now. TDF is not biased, I guess members here care for vfm products. About your 2011 laptop good for usage even today, it all depends on how you are gonna use it. A member here updated his "windows" pc after 8 years I guess. Hell I updated after 10 years, in my case the main point was budget though. My friend is using his i3 laptop for simple office stuff since the past 6 or 7 years.
> 
> "Rewarding with likes" do you think me or anyone else care about likes here? Sorry buddy not everyone here is like you.
> 
> And I have nothing personal against Charchit when I called him an isheep. I am pretty sure he didn't feel offended. Atleast I don't get into quarrels with everyone  like "some people" who think that they are above everyone.


You need to think like customers rather than being personal.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 23, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> You need to think like customers rather than being personal.


Nothing personal bro. As a customer, I would never buy an overpriced junk by SHITpple even if I had the money.


----------



## Minion (Jul 23, 2018)

These features are redundant features instead of adding more useless features honor should concentrate on making ROM lightweight and less buggy.

Problem with EMUI and MIUI is they comes with endless features which makes ROM heavy ,laggy and buggy.


----------



## Minion (Jul 23, 2018)

Apple being Apple they will always overprice their product and people will buy them no matter what, some to show off,some thinks apple products are most secure device and some to experience iOS.

Truth is both Android and iOS have issues iOS. I personally will never get a Apple product simply because they are way restrictive and being in iOS ecosystem you have to spend money everywhere be it listening to music or for apps In android I have a choice I can either use ad supported app for free or buy pro version and trust me you can easily get pro versions legally by buying with google credits earned by google rewards app.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 23, 2018)

Minion said:


> Apple being Apple they will always overprice their product and people will buy them no matter what, some to show off,some thinks apple products are most secure device and some to experience iOS.
> 
> Truth is both Android and iOS have issues iOS. I personally will never get a Apple product simply because they are way restrictive and being in iOS ecosystem you have to spend money everywhere be it listening to music or for apps In android I have a choice I can either use ad supported app for free or buy pro version and trust me you can easily get pro versions legally by buying with google credits earned by google rewards app.


+ SHITpple slows down older phones via updates so that people buy the latest device which is like 25% faster.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Look man, I got nothing against you, I am not saying apple doesn't deserve a lot of the hate that it gets, but people do really need to balance it out. We must understand that, and calling someone an isheep just because he likes the design (which I too dislike BTW), that didn't sit right with me.
> The design notch is solutionism at it's worst. They "fixed" a problem that never existed. Personally I'ma fan how galaxy s9 handled it.





billubakra said:


> Nothing personal bro. As a customer, I would never buy an overpriced junk by SHITpple even if I had the money.


for the record, I like Google Products.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> The competitors to MacBook Pro, Dell XPS 15 & new Asus UX480 have lower heating issues, with Asus one being better. Even among the compact gaming laptops, those slim one with GTX 1060 or better (unlike RX 560 which is inferior to GTX 1050), Asus Zephyrus M has the best cooling system but others are decent as well, like MSI GS65, Aero 15X & Razer Blade.
> 
> Also, people have already found the solution to improve the stability of CPU performance which improves its performance by 20% compared to the throttled one. So Apple could have easily found it & solved it during testing unless they want your laptop to create issues after 2 years due to heat so that you buy a new MacBook (*cough* iOS update slowing iPhones *cough*)


Apple has always pushed for planned obsolescence and despite them knowing about hardware failure issues (leaked internal docs), they will keep doing so. That's how they make profit. They don't care whether a noob or an actual professional is buying their products/ecosystem.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Don't get me wrong, but even I was like you adoring the Apple designs & hoping I would get an iPhone 7 with android (I like compact phones & my current phone is a bit bigger than I would want it to be, but there aren't any good options).


Almost every OEM is going retard by using screen notch and glass back with small battery. Sony has a history of making compact flagships but they are barely surviving in the market now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I know people who have old laptops with the only problem being a broken hinge & those laptops were cheap ones, like 35k or so. They used their laptops for editing docs, making ppt & watching videos. So I would say the longevity of a laptop depends on the person using it & for what it is used for. Lower internal temperatures do help in the long run & inconsistent performance isn't something which people would prefer at such a high cost, like the MacBook.


This. I have a (probably) 11 year old Lenovo R61 with 1GB *DDR2 *ram running windows 7 (came with windows xp). It still is holding well for educational use by my cousins. All of it was possible because I could open it for regular clean up and TIM re-application. Only one rubber dome is missing from arrow keys (put a rolled piece of paper in its place for "jugaad").


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> As I said, if people not working at Apple can fix it, I'm sure Apple could have fixed it before releasing. Then we might not be even having this conversation about thermal throttling.


They would've needed to let go their "thinner laptops are better" thinking. Charging $$$$ for x and $$ for y when both perform the same because of crap design is apple's way of doing business. Remember "you are holding the phone wrong" fiasco aka antenna-gate?


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Guys, the discussion seems too much off track


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This. I have a (probably) 11 year old Lenovo R61 with 1GB *DDR2 *ram running windows 7 (came with windows xp). It still is holding well for educational use by my cousins. All of it was possible because I could open it for regular clean up and TIM re-application. Only one rubber dome is missing from arrow keys (put a rolled piece of paper in its place for "jugaad").


Bro, worry not, we Indians can maybe send people to mars with jugad.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 25, 2018)

Plz remove the unecesary stuff from honor ui before adding more gestures.


----------



## rhyspereira1999 (Jul 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why knuckles were chosen for gestures instead of fingers which every other OEM chooses?


even IDK why, but I own the honor 8 and it's second nature to me now. I can't screenshot using the buttons anymore, I just use the knuckle gesture. 

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhyspereira1999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Rahul Trehan said:


> Honor 10 EMUI 8.1 Knuckle gesture has some special features.
> Double tap for screenshots (Using one Knuckle)
> Draw where knuckle-drawn letters activate apps (C for camera, M for music etc)
> Split- Screen gesture where a  knuckle-drawn line across the screen when in an app screen will open the recent apps to the lower portion.


this is present in older emui phones also (emui 5.0+)

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhyspereira1999 (Jul 26, 2018)

It's a newer interaction which distinguishs itself from fingers. it's very tough to add interactions which aren't fingers cuz that's the main go to part of our body for usage. knuckles and always around and have a differnt stimulus for the phone to receive which opens up a variety of gestures which wouldn't be possible if only fingers were used.

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhyspereira1999 (Jul 26, 2018)

mood.

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshat Goyal (Jul 28, 2018)

The knuckle gestures are really cool and comes handy while performing some actions like taking screenshots,best is making split screen by just drawing a line.
New gestures should be added in the phone like gestures to go back,recent open apps,go to home screen,double tap to wake up screen etc.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Akshat Goyal said:


> New gestures should be added in the phone like gestures to go back,recent open apps,go to home screen,double tap to wake up screen etc.


Last one exists in custom roms, rest can be done using buttons.


----------



## DavinderChopda (Aug 4, 2018)

Gestures are good for easy navigation


----------



## buffetchamp (Aug 11, 2018)

Please add gesture to remove lag, application stopped working and errors.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

buffetchamp said:


> Please add gesture to remove lag, application stopped working and errors.


You can't make gestures for that. You'd need to improve the core EMUI.


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

Good feature to have


----------



## saumyagupta (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you think about Knuckle Gestures? Would you like to see more gestures added in the future? Let your thoughts


Would this break my screen?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 26, 2018)

saumyagupta said:


> Would this break my screen?


lololololololol


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 26, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> Guys, the discussion seems too much off track


Well, its good if its tech related!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 26, 2018)

rhyspereira1999 said:


> It's a newer interaction which distinguishs itself from fingers. it's very tough to add interactions which aren't fingers cuz that's the main go to part of our body for usage. knuckles and always around and have a differnt stimulus for the phone to receive which opens up a variety of gestures which wouldn't be possible if only fingers were used.


No one's gonna like that and no one will use that frequently.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 26, 2018)

saumyagupta said:


> Would this break my screen?


Yes, try out!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Remember "you are holding the phone wrong"


That's classic!


----------



## Divya sharma (Aug 30, 2018)

Knuckle gestures: A Huawei special, also situated within Motion Control. It has special features-
Double-tap for screenshot. Draw where knuckle-drawn letters activate apps. Split-screen gesture.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

saumyagupta said:


> Would this break my screen?


Not if you hit it softly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> nuckle gestures: A Huawei special, also situated within Motion Control. It has special features-
> Double-tap for screenshot. Draw where knuckle-drawn letters activate apps. Split-screen gesture.


Too cumbersome to use as compared to standard two-finger and three-finger gestures.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

saumyagupta said:


> Would this break my screen?


No, your knuckel will pass through.


----------

